# Durable waders / hip boots?



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

My 2 year old $60 pair of frogg toggs took an errant twig in the calf. I can repair them but I never assumed they would last, and quite frankly want something better. 

Looking to upgrade to something that will last me for a good long time. I prefer lightly insulated or non-insulated. I will primarily wear these for fishing streams in northern michigan for brookies. Must be able to deal with deadfall and brush that might puncture or tear. 

Budget is $200-250. Would consider spending upto $300 - I just want them to last. Any brands that you recommend?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

These are great waders, if you need insulation add some fleece liners or merino wool bottoms. Simms Freestone Stockingfoot Wader


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

brushbuster said:


> These are great waders, if you need insulation add some fleece liners or merino wool bottoms. Simms Freestone Stockingfoot Wader


Looks like I might need to wear boots with them as well?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Looks like I might need to wear boots with them as well?


yep, these are stocking foot. No sure if simms offer a boot wader.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

brushbuster said:


> yep, these are stocking foot. No sure if simms offer a boot wader.


$$$... you're going over my budget!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

d_rek said:


> $$$... you're going over my budget!


Then go with the tributaries by Simms. But I highly recommend the freestones.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

I really like the Orvis lightweight convertibles I bought last year.

I have been trekking through the swamps and woods with them and no leaks so far.

What I like best is that my back doesn't hurt (as much) after wearing them all day, huge difference there. 

I bought the boots that go with them also, IIRC the waders were around $300.

I was able to try on a half dozen with different boots to pick what fit best, the TC Orvis shop had a wide variety in stock.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I had a pair of the freestones that lasted several years like more than 10, several trips to alaska and rough brushbusting for both hunting and fishing here in northern Michigan. I have since bought the tributary but they dont compare to the freestones.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree with Brushbuster. The Simms freestone waders are built to last. My last pair lasted 8 years of torture. I fish mainly brush choked, log jam rivers of the UP. Right now, I'm wearing a pair of Simms headwaters waders. I got them on Ebay for 180.00. I'm on my fourth year with no sign of leaks. Check out Ebay. Sometimes there's real deals. 

Mike


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

brushbuster said:


> These are great waders, if you need insulation add some fleece liners or merino wool bottoms. Simms Freestone Stockingfoot Wader


Those aren't as high priced as I would have thought.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

neazor91 said:


> I agree with Brushbuster. The Simms freestone waders are built to last. My last pair lasted 8 years of torture. I fish mainly brush choked, log jam rivers of the UP. Right now, I'm wearing a pair of Simms headwaters waders. I got them on Ebay for 180.00. I'm on my fourth year with no sign of leaks. Check out Ebay. Sometimes there's real deals.
> 
> Mike


Was hoping to get a boot wader without having to spend extra on wading boots. I don't mind spending more as long as it's worth it. I spend probably 5-6 days a year on trout streams right now. Work and family life the limiting factor. Now that the kids are older hoping to get up there a little more frequently.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Was hoping to get a boot wader without having to spend extra on wading boots. I don't mind spending more as long as it's worth it. I spend probably 5-6 days a year on trout streams right now. Work and family life the limiting factor. Now that the kids are older hoping to get up there a little more frequently.


I picked up a pair of choata hippies for a back up on my alaska trip, if hip boots will work. Chota Outdoor Gear Hippies Hip Waders
also found the freestones for 275 here Simms Freestone Wader


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Another Freestones owner here, I also have the Freestones boots which themselves are really nice. There are always good sales around Christmas. Flex tape the Frogg Toggs and see if you can tough it out this season. I got my Freestone waders and boots from BPS 3 years ago for less than $300 for both. If they weren't on sale that price would've been significantly more.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

you can get the freestones in pants also simms freestone waders - Google Shopping


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I use cabelas 5mm Armor-flex hippers with insulated boots. They are not light, but I can climb a tree with them. I've hunted with them for two years and they're holding up well. No issues at all, other than the bulk.



https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cabelas-5mm-armor-flex-lug-sole-hip-waders-for-men


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Put on a little weight you can get the freestone waders on clearance in xxl for 200 bucks. haha


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

brushbuster said:


> Put on a little weight you can get the freestone waders on clearance in xxl for 200 bucks. haha


I'm not petite by any means but if the sizing chart is correct i'd be swimming in the 2XL. 

But c'mon people... there's got to be some other options versus spending $300+ on a set of waders alone!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

d_rek said:


> I'm not petite by any means but if the sizing chart is correct i'd be swimming in the 2XL.
> 
> But c'mon people... there's got to be some other options versus spending $300+ on a set of waders alone!


Get a pair of neoprenes from Cabela's with boots. I'm guessing you'll find them around 150.00


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

So slightly off topic. Ive been using aqua seal for years to repair leaks. After the opener I notice I have leaks in the crotch, knees and booties. I was out of aqua seal but had a can of flex seal laying around. This is an older pair of waders I wasnt super concerned if it ruined them. The Flex seal worked great. Got them coated nicely Saturday night and let them dry for 24 hours. Ran down to the river last night and tried them. Zero leaks.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

One thing I can't stress enough, try waders on in store first if you can. Sizing is different across brands and you may not be as small or big as you think. I thought for sure I needed to get my Freestones in a large, turns out medium fit me much better. Had I gone large I'd have looked like I was showing up for court.


----------

